# Actually Implementing What We Know



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

This weekend, on the spur of the moment, I grabbed my camera bag and headed out the door. As I was pulling out, I thought about the fact that I knew I would end up on a back road in the middle of nowhere Texas. I paused, and then ran back inside to grab my emergency gear bag to throw in the back, just in case. That would be the last good decision I made that day.

When I decide to go exploring, I don't often plan, I just drive until I find what I am looking for. This day was no different.

I ended up finding the perfect spot to do some hiking and grab a few pictures at a Texas State Park. I stopped at the headquarters, and as I walked out the door, I grabbed a map, just in case.

I found, what I figured would be a perfect trail to hike. It was a short one, just a mile long, so the only thing I took with me was my camera bag. Nope, I didn't even take my water with me. It was early morning and I would only be gone a short while.

The trail was amazing. I was on it for a while before I realized that something wasn't quite right, if this was a loop, I should have long since been back. Do I turn around and go back? Nope, I am not quite that smart. I reckon that trail has to come out somewhere, right? So I kept going. Finally, I come to a Y in the trail, except the signage doesn't make sense, because neither of the trail names is the one I am on. Do I turn around and go back now? Nope. My justification was that, it still wasn't very hot, and either direction has to loop back SOMEWHERE. I proceeded to walk, and walk, and walk.

Anyone in Texas knows, once morning in gone, it is gonna get hot, and it did.

For some reason, knowing you don't have water with you, suddenly makes your mouth beyond dry. A few hours had passed and for the first time, I was starting to get concerned. I was pretty sure that moving forward made more sense than going back at that point, when I suddenly heard water and wandered off the trail into some tall grass. The view didn't disappoint me. The river was absolutely stunning but I was at the very edge of a steep ridge and going down that way (to follow the river out) was not an option. It was another hour before I found my way back out and discovered that somehow I was coming out on a THIRD trail. There was a sign at this trailhead (where I was coming out) warning about snakes.

All this just to say, that all the survival skills in the world are pretty worthless if we don't implement what we know. For some reason, everything I know about being prepared didn't come on that hike with me. What if the edge of the ridge would have given away and I would have fallen? What if I would have stepped on a snake? Heck, just a simple sprained ankle would have put me in a bind. Yes, someone would have come along eventually, but the entire time on the trails, I didn't come across a single person and hadn't told anyone where I would be.

Hanging my head in shame...


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

A lesson learned, when we go on our three day winter backpacking trip, we take enough supplies to last us a week, just in case...my wife and I each have a daypack we keep in our vehicles with food,water, first aid, and other basic essentials to keep us for five days . When we go on extended hikes in unfamiliar territory, the packs go with us, we always keep in the back of our minds the what if....our big concern is when separated from each other by miles, if shtf , how would we connect, something we are in constant discussion about, in your situation, you were caught off guard and you won't forget, glad you made it back safe.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Dear, I don't have a suit for church, weddings or funerals. Don't make me have to quickly buy one!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I think taking something like this along...wherever you go is a good idea. I just bought one and am impressed with it.

The zippered pocket on back has lots of room leftover for a few energy bars, basic first-aid stuff, etc.

It comes with a carrying strap to put over your shoulder also.

https://www.selfrelianceoutfitters....isp_rel_prd&isp_ref_pos=2&variant=24820614337


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> Dear, I don't have a suit for church, weddings or funerals. Don't make me have to quickly buy one!


You *gotta* have hatchin'/matchin'/dispatchin' duds!


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

@Robie that's exactly my point though.

I own a room filled with camping and survival gear, and way more gadgets than I could ever use, but all the knowledge and gear did me absolutely no good because I didn't bother actually taking any of it with me.

My van was well prepared that day. It was me that wasn't.

Definitely a lesson learned for me.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Definitely a lesson learned for me.


Yup. I would *guess* that 80% of disasters and near disasters happen because....."didn't think we needed it or....didn't think it was a big deal".


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I had almost the same experience about 15 years ago. My wife, her little dog and I went on a little "loop" walk, we kept going and going and going, I thought of turning back the way I came ''cept I knew just around the bend was the end of the trail, and we'd be back where we started from, except it wasn't Wife started freakin out, dog decided he had walked enough, so I carried him, we was in bear country, and it was getting dark, we had nothing with us cept what we were wearing, and a couple cameras. Long story short, we came upon a dirt road followed it (50/50 chance we'd go the right way) came out within sight of our jeep. 
Lesson learned, my wife don't ever remind me of that day (it was my idea) Yeah, she never mentions it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

"I'll only be gone a short while." Famous last words for $200 Alex.

A couple things here:

1. Glad you are okay.

2. You had to put an emergency bag in your vehicle? Why don't you already have one in there. 

3. I've been accused of being over prepared on hikes. To that I say no such thing. Firearm, water, emergency kit, knife, some type of light jacket. Bare minimum. 

4. Glad you're okay.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Duh .... haven't ya been listening to a word I type? I'm gonna trust that you can fix this yourself .... before I have to head on down to SA and we have a little sit down! :vs_smile:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> "I'll only be gone a short while." Famous last words for $200 Alex.
> 
> A couple things here:
> 
> ...


I have a basic emergency car type kit in my vehicle all the time, but in triple degree temps (much hotter in a closed vehicle) a lot of my emergency kit stuff can get screwed up, so I have one bag that I take in and out of the vehicle, in addition to what is in it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> I have a basic emergency car type kit in my vehicle all the time, but in triple degree temps (much hotter in a closed vehicle) a lot of my emergency kit stuff can get screwed up, so I have one bag that I take in and out of the vehicle, in addition to what is in it.


I'll let it slide.....this time!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Duh .... haven't ya been listening to a word I type? I'm gonna trust that you can fix this yourself .... before I have to head on down to SA and we have a little sit down! :vs_smile:


Ya know what? That is what makes me the maddest. I KNOW BETTER and still didn't do the right thing.

I have no excuse. It won't be a mistake I make again.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As you all well know, WOMEN have excuses for everything, no exceptions!:vs_laugh:

Watch now, my login will be gone.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> As you all well know, WOMEN have excuses for everything, no exceptions!:vs_laugh:
> 
> Watch now, my login will be gone.


I was sorely tempted to ban you as a joke and blame it on Cricket, but I was afraid she'd get mad at me, set off to Alabama to kick my butt, stop at rest area along the way, get lost in the woods without proper gear, and cause me to go an buy a suit. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Conversely:

We like to ride our bicycles on the Katy Trail in mid-Missouri. One of the things I have started doing is taking 4 extra commercial water bottles with me. Several years ago, I was riding past a woman with a small child about 4 miles out on the trail between Rocheport and McBaine (in other words, 4 miles from the nearest water) and I saw her giving the last of their ONE bottle of water to her kid saying "here, you take it, mommies don't need water...". 

I immediately stopped and offered her one of my bottles (regular refillable bike bottles) but she said "no thanks" because it's something I might have been drinking out of. Since then, I carry 4 extra bottles with me, this weekend (in virtually the same spot) I came across a family of 3 all carrying empty water bottles. I stopped, handed out all four of my extras to them (one as a spare)... they were thankful and offered to pay, but I told them to repay me by remembering to take more water with them next time. 

Over the last 5 years I've probably given out a case of water this way. It's a small thing to do, but it's a big deal to those out of water. 

Just an FYI.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Conversely:
> 
> We like to ride our bicycles on the Katy Trail in mid-Missouri. One of the things I have started doing is taking 4 extra commercial water bottles with me. Several years ago, I was riding past a woman with a small child about 4 miles out on the trail between Rocheport and McBaine (in other words, 4 miles from the nearest water) and I saw her giving the last of their ONE bottle of water to her kid saying "here, you take it, mommies don't need water...".
> 
> ...


You're a good man, Charlie Brown.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> As you all well know, WOMEN have excuses for everything, no exceptions!:vs_laugh:
> 
> Watch now, my login will be gone.


My daddy taught me own up to mistakes and learn from them.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Well...looking at this I would say Cricket learned 2 things:

1. Don't do it again.

2. If she does, she's gonna lie like hell to us about it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> My daddy taught me own up to mistakes and learn from them.


Atta Girl Cricket!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Cricket said:


> @Robie that's exactly my point though.
> 
> I own a room filled with camping and survival gear, and way more gadgets than I could ever use, but all the knowledge and gear did me absolutely no good because I didn't bother actually taking any of it with me.
> 
> ...


The one time you leave your house without your carry weapon. The one time you leave your get home bag at the house, or you didn't bother with your pocket knife or extra food and water That one time..........
Remember, it only takes once. Glad this "Once" ended well.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Ya know what? That is what makes me the maddest. I KNOW BETTER and still didn't do the right thing.
> 
> I have no excuse. It won't be a mistake I make again.


Don't beat yourself up over it. We all do and don't do things we should or shouldn't, bottom line, no one was hurt,( pride maybe), and we all get a little smarter....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A lot of us have been there, Cricket. I once spent the night in the Susquehannock State Forest under a garbage bag. But it didn't happen twice.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I like to view it more as a self induced, minimalist, survival training exercise which you passed. Been there and done that myself so don't feel too bad. Anyone who hasn't put themselves a little "close to the edge" has never gone very far or very often off the beaten path.


----------

